# Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings



## Gummistol (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello everyone!

This will be my first post so be patient with me if I miss to give any information that you might need now in the beginning.

I've had this issue for some time where my wifi in Windows 10 64 bit says "Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings" when I troubleshoot it. After I started to get this message when I troubleshooted the wifi my internet connection and my latency has been really bad and unstable. I've tried to google it and applying all the "fixes" I could find on the internet with no luck of fixing my problem.

I'm connected through a brand new router with a brand new wifi USB receiver that both are ASUS devices. They're also in the top end of the spectrum so I don't think it's they who are messing with my internet because when I ping my router directly I have no issues.

The problems really show when I'm streaming videos or play games online where my ping can rise up to over 5000-10000ms then drop down to my normal 32ms that I had before this issue appeared. I've tried to reinstall all of my wifi drivers but no luck there. I am connected to the internet but as I said before it's a really slow and bad connection.

My ISP contract is a 100/100 mbit/s contract and I do get that when I use those "connection sites" that test your internet connection, however streaming is almost impossible especially live content like twitch.

I've included a picture of my "ipconfig /all" screen if that'll help you see what might be the problem.

Cheers in advance!
/Gum


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Gummistol


See if any of the tips in this article help:
[FIX] Windows Could Not Automatically Detect This Network's Proxy Settings


...seems to match your situation


----------

